# Expirience upgrading to 6.2a



## JWThiers

Popular topic, so I figured I would throw my hat in the ring.

Started off with 3 zippered Phillips DSR-708's running 6.2 ended with all 3 running 6.2a. Total time about 4 hours. Been waiting a couple of weeks waiting for the slices to download and had run the add6.x script with no success. I saw that emule and bit torrent both had seeds for 6.2a and since I already had a torrent client figured I would give it a shot. Went to the link provided at DDB and downloaded the zipped slices took abot 20 minutes because there are not a lot of seeds for it, but got it eventually. You will also need superpatch for 6.2a, There are several ways to get this, but this one was the one that worked for me.



Code:


http://deal \ data \ base.com/forum/showthread.php?p=276700#post276700

Remove the \'s and spaces. Other methods involved downloading diff files and patching the official release version, but I kept getting errors and eventually gave up on that. I also used the slicer from dvrupgrade.com for the convenience factor, it was worth the $20 IMO.

Following guidance from here and correcting for the syntax errors I FTP'd the slices to the /var/packages directory and then dbload'ed them with



Code:


dbload /var/packages/*.slice

and promptly got an error. It turns out that when I unzipped the slices on the PC they must have gotten put in dos format not unix, so I had to run dos2unix on them first by:


Code:


cd/var/packages
dos2unix *.slice
dbload *.slice

It took a good solid 20 - 30 minutes for it to run but it finally did complete. Next I ftp'd the slicer into my /hacks directory. and then entered


Code:


slicer 6.2a-01-2-xxx

use your TSN in place of xxx (I will insert a link here when I find the link to the TSN page again). and I promptly got a file not found error and had to run dos2unix on slicer as well (not a good ftp day for me). Then again did


Code:


slicer 6.2a-01-2-xxx

and got a permissions error as well. sigh!


Code:


chmod 755 slicer

*Edit:
VERY Important

The latest version of slicer now asks if you want to copy your back ported drivers So be sure to read the onscreen instructions carefully

Sorry to anyone who this may have confused*

fixed the problem so then slicer worked fine all I had to do was hit enter a few times to acknowledge slicer. When slicer finishes it will give you a prompt that you may need to install your drivers if you are not using a supported adapter. I did not have to do this so I have no expirience on coping the drivers over but* rbautch has a script here that will do that for you. *Just hit cntrl+c to exit slicer without rebooting, *DO NOT HIT ENTER, unless you have either a serial cable or supported adapters *otherwise you will probably lose your ethernet connection. After the reboot you need to patch the tivoapp file. this is done by fist ftp'ing the superpatch to your tivo. I put iut in the same directory as the original superpatch file that you zippered with, in the /hacks directory.you run it by


Code:


cd /hacks
superpatch-6.2a.tcl

I also ended up having to run dos2unix and chmod, but that is just fluff. Next you reboot. according to what I had been reading the hacks at this point should be working but TivoWebPlus wasn't running so it apparently isn't bulletproof, but I did have a system with a hacked kernel that I could telnet into without a serial cable. I just re-ran tweak.sh to uninstall then reinstall the latest enhancemnts and everything seems to be working so far.

All told it took about an hour and a half to upgrade my first DTivo, the other 2 took a little over an hour each now that I knew the pitfalls. The only additional cost was $20 for slicer. I also recommend making sure you get a copy of superpatch-6.2a already patched up and making a new zipper disk. Also make a backup copy of the 6.2a slices until either InstantCake with 6.2a or other 6.2a images become available.


----------



## shore

JWThiers said:


> here and correcting for the syntax errors I FTP'd the slices to the /var/packages directory and then dbload'ed them with
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> dbload /var/packages/*.slice
> 
> and promptly got an error. It turns out that when I unzipped the slices on the PC they must have gotten put in dos format not unix, so I had to run dos2unix on them first by:


Stupid question. Did you set the FTP client to binary before these transfers?

The reason I ask is I thought the slices were in a .rar and WinRar generally does not mess with files.


----------



## JWThiers

I thought I did but apparently... Easy enough to fix either way. Just wanted people to see real life experience and how easy it is to get around the simple errors.


----------



## doconeill

Wow...you are probably lucky that the dos2unix worked. With binary files, going back and forth between DOS and Unix formats does not always result in the same file.

Transferring in binary is VERY important.

I avoided this by downloading and transferring from my Linux server...


----------



## jporter12

Thanks for posting your experiences with your TiVo's! Seems pretty similar (in difficulty) to what I went through to get my unsubbed (MRV) TiVo to 6.2a with the downloaded slices, except I did the re-zipper method. Seems the $20 would have been worth it to not have to open the boxes, other than I tend to like opening things up! My PC used to go for months at a time with the cover open, back before cooling was so critical!

Glad to see you finally got the slices!


----------



## Rick-s

I have 2 Series 2's Both were 6.2 zippered running fine. My philips DSR704 got the slices my Samsung didn't. I downloaded the torrent and per the instructions at the top of this thread, dbloaded them into the Samsung.

I then proceeded to run the slicer. I had a wireless connection to the Samsung and after running slicer, I could no longer connect wirelessly. It was late so after I confirmed the Tivo was functional and system information reported 6.2a-01-2-XXX where XXX was the tivo number for the Samsung... (not in front of me right now  ) I figured ... OK maybe it just killed the wireless So I proceeded today to update the Philips. The Philips is wired with a belkin FSD5050 adapter. I ran the slicer on this one and the same thing happened. I have no network. No Tivoweb, No telnet, No FTP. I hit CTRL-C when asked about the backported drivers. I still had the network at that time.  
I tried to run Superpatch-6.2a.tcl at this time and it gave an error. So, I rebooted. 
Mainly because the first post stated:



> DO NOT HIT ENTER, unless you have either a serial cable or supported adapters otherwise you will probably lose your ethernet connection. After the reboot you need to patch the tivoapp file. this is done by fist ftp'ing the superpatch to your tivo.


Specifically the After the reboot part.

I'm stumped. I admit being quite the novice when it comes to this. I appreciate any help that can be provided. I'm hoping there is some way to correct this w/o having to pull the drives. At this point, I wouldn't know what to do even if I did pull the drive...

Thanks in advance,

Rick


----------



## BTUx9

Make or buy a serial cable


----------



## Rick-s

I've got the one that came with my toshiba series 2. I'm butchering it right now to see if I can get in that way. If I do get the bash prompt at that point, where do I go from there. Again, pardon my ignorance. I've been reading this forum for the past 3 hours trying to find the answer.

Thanks again


----------



## BTUx9

well... one option would be to flip the bootpage so you boot into 6.2 (where networking works) and then use my tool to do the upgrade instead of the slicer

the other option would be to grab the drivers from the other partition and figure out what else might need changing (I've heard reports that using the slicer on a zippered tivo doesn't do a good job xferring the applications)


----------



## rbautch

Rick-s said:


> I have 2 Series 2's Both were 6.2 zippered running fine. My philips DSR704 got the slices my Samsung didn't. I downloaded the torrent and per the instructions at the top of this thread, dbloaded them into the Samsung.
> 
> I then proceeded to run the slicer. I had a wireless connection to the Samsung and after running slicer, I could no longer connect wirelessly. It was late so after I confirmed the Tivo was functional and system information reported 6.2a-01-2-XXX where XXX was the tivo number for the Samsung... (not in front of me right now  ) I figured ... OK maybe it just killed the wireless So I proceeded today to update the Philips. The Philips is wired with a belkin FSD5050 adapter. I ran the slicer on this one and the same thing happened. I have no network. No Tivoweb, No telnet, No FTP. I hit CTRL-C when asked about the backported drivers. I still had the network at that time.
> I tried to run Superpatch-6.2a.tcl at this time and it gave an error. So, I rebooted.
> Mainly because the first post stated:
> 
> Specifically the After the reboot part.
> 
> I'm stumped. I admit being quite the novice when it comes to this. I appreciate any help that can be provided. I'm hoping there is some way to correct this w/o having to pull the drives. At this point, I wouldn't know what to do even if I did pull the drive...
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Rick


Sounds like you hit ctrl-c and exited the slicer before it had a chance to copy anything to your new partition, including your author file. The question you were asked is do you want to copy backported drivers [y/n], not do you want to copy backported drivers [yes or cntrl-c]. One option is to flip your bootpage and re-run the slicer, but this time answer "n" instead of hitting cntrl-c. 


BTUx9 said:


> I've heard reports that using the slicer on a zippered tivo doesn't do a good job xferring the applications


BTW, the slicer does an excellent job of copying hacks that we're installed by the Zipper - I know because of the contributions I've made to the slicer to ensure just that. Until recently, the only thing it didn't do was copy backported drivers - which caused some headache. That's no longer the case.


----------



## Rick-s

I tried using the tool install62a-v3.tcl but it reported that I had to be at 6.2 and errored out. the unit was at 6.2. That was when I tried the slicer. ... I realized that my tivo cable has a male db9 as does my computer. I've been looking to see if I could find something with a female so I can do some quick splicing....


----------



## BTUx9

the -v3 script was only up for a short period, and had a major bug... I replaced it with a working version very shortly afterwards


----------



## Rick-s

Oops, guess I got the wrong one. I was trying though... 

Assuming I can get the serial cable working, can I transfer files through it or is it only good for telnet?


----------



## BTUx9

file xfer through the serial cable is slow and unreliable... it's ok for fairly small files, but not good otherwise.

but remember that all the stuff pre-upgrade should be on the alternate root (you can mount it and xfer files)


----------



## Rick-s

OK, I got something via serial but it isn't a bash prompt.. I got 

"Initial
ize with 2 live caches
AddInputSection 1
AddInputSection 2
TvMomMediaSwitchSource:oSetup()
TvMomMediaSwitchSource:oSetup()
AddInputSection 3
ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT
....sending Booting event
....started status session
Scanning for phase4 repair scripts
Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts
rc.sysinit is complete
ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to ACQUIRE_MARKER


What does all that mean?


----------



## Rick-s

This time I had it good from bootup and this is what I got via serial:


> CPU revision is: 00005430
> FPU revision is: 00005410
> Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes.
> Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes.
> Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.0) #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19
> :25 PST 2004
> Determined physical RAM map:
> memory: 04000000 @ 00000000 (usable)
> On node 0 totalpages: 16384
> zone(0): 16384 pages.
> zone(1): 0 pages.
> zone(2): 0 pages.
> Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware
> =false
> Monotonic time calibrated: 81.00 counts per usec
> Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS
> Contiguous region 1: 8388608 bytes @ address 0x80d00000
> Contiguous region 2: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81500000
> Contiguous region 8: 10485760 bytes @ address 0x81600000
> Contiguous region of 19922944 bytes total reserved at 0x80d00000.
> Memory: 43820k/65536k available (1222k kernel code, 21716k reserved, 81k data, 6
> 4k init, 0k highmem)
> Dentry cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)
> Inode cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)
> Mount-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)
> Buffer-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
> Page-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)
> Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable.
> POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX
> PCI: Probing PCI hardware
> ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A
> ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown
> ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A
> ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A
> Linux NET4.0 for Linux
> Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039
> Initializing RT netlink socket
> Starting kswapd
> Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI en
> abled
> ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A
> ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown
> ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A
> ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A
> Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31
> ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
> hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, AT
> ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87
> hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63
> Partition check:
> hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13
> hda14
> RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize
> PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
> PPP Deflate Compression module registered
> NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0
> IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP
> IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes
> TCP: Hash tables configured (established 4096 bind
> ip_conntrack version 2.1 (512 buckets, 4096 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack
> ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team
> NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.
> VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.
> Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed
> Starting rc.sysinit
> Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts
> Scanning for configuration files
> Invoking startup scripts for:
> platform 'trinity'
> implementation 'Series2'
> implementer 'TiVo'
> Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist
> warning: can't open /var/mtab: No such file or directory
> umount: /initrd: not mounted
> Activating swap partitions
> Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1)
> Loading core system drivers
> Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1
> Loading ircatch
> Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1
> Checking for Kickstart panic signal
> Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts
> Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1
> ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/
> hda9 is mounted.
> /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.
> Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 1370 (counted=1364). Set i_blocks to counted? yes
> 
> Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 4656 (counted=4644). Set i_blocks to counted? yes
> 
> Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 578 (counted=576). Set i_blocks to counted? yes
> 
> Fix summary information? yes
> 
> /dev/hda9: 108/32768 files (11.1% non-contiguous), 10391/131072 blocks
> Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2
> ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/
> hda9 is mounted.
> /dev/hda9: clean, 108/32768 files, 10391/131072 blocks
> /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2
> Mounting /var
> /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw)
> Cleaning up files in /var
> Checking space in /var
> Mounting initial environment
> Starting logging daemons
> Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch
> Scanning for phase1 repair scripts
> Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts
> Loading input section drivers
> cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x16
> Loading output section drivers
> Splash the
> Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts
> Remote control is TIVO
> MFS partition on /dev/hda10
> Loading Trinity dssapp
> Look for debug board
> /tvbin/dssappAV: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Aug 11 2006
> Loading irblast
> Loading ideturbo
> Loading fan
> Loading therm
> Loading TvBus router
> Updating system clock
> Time set to: Sat Mar 10 02:43:09 2007
> Enabling local route
> Setting TCP keepalive parameters
> Checking for additional disk
> Start fan control
> First temperature parameters set:
> Terminal temp: 71
> Critical temp: 62
> Logging temp: 60
> Target temp: 50
> Lowest fan speed: 7
> /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background.
> Starting TvLauncher
> PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2191, protocol tcp
> Waiting for launcher to start.
> Launcher is running.
> Scanning for phase2 repair scripts
> Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts
> Checking for database conversions
> No upgrade to load
> Not upgrading software
> Scanning for phase3 repair scripts
> Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts
> Starting Services.
> Microcode version is TiVo!
> Found hpk front panel model 1
> usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x50d/0x121) is not claimed by any active driver.
> pegasus.c: eth0: link NOT established (0x7849) - check the cable.
> pegasus.c: link partner stat 0
> PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol udp
> PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol tcp
> using driver frame iter
> ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec )
> Finished creating ApgDriverFrameIter
> Using a smartSorter!
> Calling ReadStream()s
> ....started status session
> Initialize with 2 live caches
> AddInputSection 1
> AddInputSection 2
> TvMomMediaSwitchSource:oSetup()
> TvMomMediaSwitchSource:oSetup()
> AddInputSection 3
> ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT
> ....sending Booting event
> ....started status session
> Scanning for phase4 repair scripts
> Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts
> rc.sysinit is complete
> ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to ACQUIRE_MARKER


Now what??


----------



## BTUx9

author wasn't run, and zipper starts serial bash from there, so unless you changed your prom password (very unlikely), you're going to have to pull the drive and flip boot and root


----------



## Rick-s

I so appreciate all the time you've given me this evening. If you weren't all the way up in MA, I'd buy you a drink... heck a whole case... 

I have no problem pulling the drive if I have to, but pardon my ignorance once more if you could... flip boot and root?? How is that done. Can I use my zipper cd to boot with again to access the drive and do it? If you don't have time, a good search phrase or link would help. I'm more than willing to read. I just have trouble with narrowing down search terms on this board. Maybe it's my 42yr old mind.

Thanks again so much


----------



## rbautch

As long as you're pulling the drive, you may as well just re-run the zipper.


----------



## Rick_S

I may do that, I have an instantcake 6.2 image for both my samsung and my philips. The philips doesn't have any recordings i'm too worried about losing. I don't want to lose the recordings on my samsung. Will I have to restore the 6.2 image and start over? Or is there a way to keep the 6.2 and zipper it?

BTW, thanks for all the work you have done Russ with the zipper and enhancement script. Thanks also BTUx9 for your help tonight.


----------



## JWThiers

Rick sorry for the confusion my post caused you. Apparently I don't have the LATEST version of slicer I got it a few days ago.


----------



## tivoupgrade

JWThiers said:


> Rick sorry for the confusion my post caused you. Apparently I don't have the LATEST version of slicer I got it a few days ago.


JWThiers; you are not alone.

I've updated several revisions just today. We still don't have a good way to notify people of the revisions (yeah, I know, we need to start doing the blog/rss thing; in time).

The most current revision is 1.7; all purchases made from the dvrupgrade.com cart since November 20, 2007 have been updated to the latest version (this means that if you still have any of your 10 downloads left, you can grab the latest version).

I have personally tested it on 6.2 to 6.2a, as well as several other releases (3.1.5 --> 6.3c, for example).

It is preferred that the slices already be present and dbloaded into your mfs database, however the tool has a new 'undocumented' feature:

the -d switch when used such as this:



Code:


./slicer 6.2b-01-2-XXX -d

will attempt to wget the slices from our server, and also unpack and dbload them for you as part of its execution path.

I can't guarantee that this 'feature' will work, but for those of you who don't have the slices already loaded, its an option you may want to consider.


----------



## JWThiers

Cool, Unlike some I actually like to see frequent upgrades when they bring in new features. Shows active development. can be bothersome in some cases but cool.


----------



## Rick-s

I just bought the slicer Thursday. My problem was me. I bailed too early and it hadn't totally finished doing it's thing according to rbautch. 

Both my tivo's work, both report 6.2a...., but neither allow any network or serial connection. Looks like I'm pulling drives and trying to figure out how to re-zipper/update them w/o losing my recordings. 

I got some reading to do.... 

Rick


----------



## Rick-s

If I re-zipper, and get 6.2 back up, dbload the slices back on, do I go ahead and run the slicer again... This time all the way through. Or, do I use one of the other .tcl files BTUx9 has written. 

I've have install62a-v3.tcl which I was told was old, I see in the forums install62a-v2.tcl which I would think was older yet, and I recently downloaded updateActive.tcl. Are one of those better than the slicer?? 

Any help much appreciated.

Rick


----------



## JWThiers

Rick-s said:


> If I re-zipper, and get 6.2 back up, dbload the slices back on, do I go ahead and run the slicer again... This time all the way through. Or, do I use one of the other .tcl files BTUx9 has written.


Either way is effective. I assume BTU's program works as advertised (no reason not to).


----------



## JWThiers

doconeill said:


> Wow...you are probably lucky that the dos2unix worked. With binary files, going back and forth between DOS and Unix formats does not always result in the same file.
> 
> Transferring in binary is VERY important.
> 
> I avoided this by downloading and transferring from my Linux server...


Long time to reply, But Had to say that I have never had any problems with dos2unix. Maybe I'm lucky. But then again I am not always transferring files from a pc to a tivo. Also I almost always do any tivo file editing either with joe or hackman. In fact I usually even uncompress files on the tivo rather than uncompressing them on the pc for that reason as well. I didn't this time for some reason that escapes me at the moment and got stung. But like I said dos2unix has work properly for me every time I have needed it.


----------



## Rick-s

I just re-zippered my Philips, dbloaded the slices back on, ran the slicer (all the way this time), I was still able to connect.. however, I lost my recordings. This was my "test" tivo as the recordings are just duplicates from another room so they're no big loss other than.... What did I do wrong????? I don't want to lose the recordings or my season passes on my Living room unit. I would have tried one of BTUx9's tcl files but I can't seem to fugure out which is current.

Confused... Rick


----------



## BTUx9

install62a-v2.tcl is current
-v3 was pulled because it was broken
-v3 wasn't a fix, but trying to add new functionality, so don't worry about running an older version


----------



## Rick-s

Great, I'll go grab it right now. I'm not sure what I did to lose my recordings and season passes from the Philips using the zipper and slicer. At least it is working good, has current software on it and I can access it via the network. Now if I can just get the Samsung done and not lose my recordings and season passes everything will be wonderful.

I really wish I had been around during the early days of the Directivo hacking so I could have done a lot of the patching/tweaking/hacking long hand. I think I would have a much better grasp on what is going on, being tweaked, and files that are manipulated and what they do. Instead, I'm in a position I hate. 

I'm really not as computer illiterate as I may have come accross. I have owned computers since the early 80's, have programmed in gw-basic, quickbasic, visual basic for DOS. Dabbled a little in Pascal, and C. Unfortunately, I have never kept a linux install on any of my computers long enough to learn the operating system. 

I really need to do that. But, I've grown lazy as time has gone by and as bug ridden as it is, Windows is easy. A good knowledge of linux would be very nice about now though.

Anyone have a hint as to what I did to lose the season passes and recordings?

This was the process I went through.

1) Pulled the drive and ran the zipper
2) I did re-install the image... possible error??
3) When asked if I wanted to keep the recordings, I said yes
4) Went through the zipper process setting up the network, ect...
5) Re-installed the drive
6) Ran the enhancement script.
7) ftp'd over the slices and dbloaded them
8) ran the slicer
9) ran superpatch-6.2a.tcl

I may not have needed to do some of those steps, I think my error was re-installing the image with the zipper. I'm just not sure.

Any ideas? I promise once I get through this, I won't be such a pest.  

Rick


----------



## rbautch

Looks like you reinstalled the image. That's what erased your recordings.


----------



## BTUx9

step 2 certainly seems the likely culprit

If you ever want to chat about the more esoteric workings of the tivo, I'm often available on IM, and like teaching


----------



## Rick-s

rbautch said:


> Looks like you reinstalled the image. That's what erased your recordings.


That was what I suspected.

If I run the zipper without installing the image, will that give be back the network yet leave my recordings and season passes intact? Will I need to run the enhancement script again or just superpatch? The samsung is currently running 6.2a, I had just bailed from the slicer before it finished it's magic. The tivo itself seems perfectly normal other than the superpatch hacks and network are obviously not there.

I really hate being so dependant and REALLY do APPRECIATE all this help. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## rbautch

Rick-s said:


> That was what I suspected.
> 
> If I run the zipper without installing the image, will that give be back the network yet leave my recordings and season passes intact?


Yes


> Will I need to run the enhancement script again or just superpatch? The samsung is currently running 6.2a, I had just bailed from the slicer before it finished it's magic. The tivo itself seems perfectly normal other than the superpatch hacks and network are obviously not there.
> 
> I really hate being so dependant and REALLY do APPRECIATE all this help. :up: :up: :up:


You'll need to run the enhancement script again, but make sure you put the new version of superpatch on your zipper disk.


----------



## Rick-s

> You'll need to run the enhancement script again, but make sure you put the new version of superpatch on your zipper disk.


Will I have to re-name superpatch-6.2a.tcl to superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl or will the script use the new name?

Also, will the software version still be 6.2a or will I have to go through that process again as well?


----------



## rbautch

Rick-s said:


> Will I have to re-name superpatch-6.2a.tcl to superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl or will the script use the new name?


The script will run anything that begins with "superpatch" so you dont have to change the name.


----------



## Rick-s

Thank you everyone for the information and your patience. My Samsung is running 6.2a now with networking active and well. And best of all, all my recordings and season passes intact. (That keeps the wife happy!  ) 

Rick


----------



## mphare

I've already got slices on one of my machines. Any idea where they are so I could copy them to the other machines?


----------



## JWThiers

mphare said:


> I've already got slices on one of my machines. Any idea where they are so I could copy them to the other machines?


Try here


----------



## Sbmocp

While reading and following the instructions in this thread, I get the following error message from dbload:

*dbload: GZcore-89631619-2.slice
dbload <0x30010>

while executing
"dbload $db $file"
<"foreach" body line 3>
invoked from within
"foreach file $argv {
puts "dbload: $file"
dbload $db $file
}"
<file "/busybox/dbload" line 26>*

I chmod'ded the .slice files to 755 just to make sure I'd done everything after ensuring I'd transferred everything in binary. What's going wrong?


----------



## mphare

JWThiers said:


> Try here


Thanks, but unless I just missed it, that link didn't tell me where the slices are on my one machine that already downloaded them from the satellite.

I could go get them from the torrent, but I've already got them direct from DTV. I just don't know how to access them.


----------



## Sbmocp

^^ bump ^^


----------



## JWThiers

mphare said:


> Thanks, but unless I just missed it, that link didn't tell me where the slices are on my one machine that already downloaded them from the satellite.
> 
> I could go get them from the torrent, but I've already got them direct from DTV. I just don't know how to access them.


Its easier to just DL the torrent.


----------



## lhandelsman

Hey guys,

Just ran the slicer on my box. Chose "n" to load backported drivers since I thought that my ASOHOUSB Airlink USB adapter was not backported. However, I lost networking and committed the cardinal sin of tivo hacking (have no serial cable). Should I have chose "y"? I think I'll re-zipper and re-run the enhancement script. Hopefully that will work...

Rebooting again to see if it makes a difference (doubt it).


----------



## JWThiers

lhandelsman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just ran the slicer on my box. Chose "n" to load backported drivers since I thought that my ASOHOUSB Airlink USB adapter was not backported. However, I lost networking and committed the cardinal sin of tivo hacking (have no serial cable). Should I have chose "y"? I think I'll re-zipper and re-run the enhancement script. Hopefully that will work...
> 
> Rebooting again to see if it makes a difference (doubt it).


All isn't lost just a bump in the road. You actually have a few ways to go *if all you lost was drivers for your adapter*. One is to buy, beg borrow, steal a natively supported adapter. FA120's are still on ebay, harder to find and you have to win bids, so are DUB-E100's "Buy it Now" Prices start at about $20. Or you could get a serial cable (You should have one anyway) and re-run tweak. Or if you have to have it now, pull the drive and put it in your PC (follow these instructions) and then re-run tweak.


----------



## mphare

So, does this mean if I were to answer 'Y' to that question, the drivers for my NIC (a USB200M v.2) will be copied over and I should still have network connectivity?


----------



## JWThiers

My understanding is that the newest version of Slicer will now also copy the drivers. Check the specs for the program or call and ask DVRupgrade before you rely on word of mouth.


----------



## lhandelsman

Thanks JW. I'll look on ebay for both a FA120 or the other adapter, and a serial cable. Can you buy them anywhere? Pissed because I thought I had it down, didn't have any trouble with the original zipper either.

Once I get connectivity back, if I don't re-run the zipper again, whats the best way to see that "all I need is the network adapter drivers". I am on 6.2a and I am assuming that all my hacks are still good to go, just lost networking...


----------



## beejpowers

BTUx9 said:


> <snip> you're going to have to pull the drive and flip boot and root


I was dumb and dd my hda4 and hda7 when (so I read) it should have been my hda3 and hda6.
When it rebooted it got stuck in a welcome loop.
Frak
I pulled the drive switched the bootpage to hda7 (the last known good) and it's still doing it. 
Did I not correctly flip the bootpage.
Did I change something else?

Can I reinstall 6.2 from my original drive and then re-hack it YET... keep my recordings on the new f*d up drive?


----------



## mphare

where is dbload?
a "which dbload" on my DTiVos results in nothing.
I can't find it.


----------



## BTUx9

beej said:


> Can I reinstall 6.2 from my original drive and then re-hack it YET... keep my recordings on the new f*d up drive?


If you're VERY careful, you can mount both the original and new drives in a PC and use dd to copy over the partitions... that should save your recordings, but if the original wasn't hacked, you'll have to rehack the new drive (zipper or whatever)


----------



## mphare

mphare said:


> where is dbload?
> a "which dbload" on my DTiVos results in nothing.
> I can't find it.


Never mind.. found it.


----------



## katiebear00

lhandelsman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just ran the slicer on my box. Chose "n" to load backported drivers since I thought that my ASOHOUSB Airlink USB adapter was not backported. However, I lost networking and committed the cardinal sin of tivo hacking (have no serial cable). Should I have chose "y"? I think I'll re-zipper and re-run the enhancement script. Hopefully that will work...
> 
> Rebooting again to see if it makes a difference (doubt it).


Yes, choosing y would have worked. Re-zippering will re-install the drivers you lost.


----------



## mphare

2 of 3 DTiVos upgraded to 6.2a no problem.
The other DTiVo didn't actually make it to 6.2a, it's still running 6.2 and I've lost my network. SLicer looked like it worked. It rebooted and told me I was getting a service update.

I have a couple of thoughts:
1. Remove the drive and PTVNet it to get the network running again, then try the slicer again.
2. Get out the serial cable and see if I can get a bash.. try to mount the alternate partition and copy /lib/modules and usb.map over and see if that gets the network running.

any other suggestions?


----------



## tivoupgrade

mphare said:


> 2 of 3 DTiVos upgraded to 6.2a no problem.
> The other DTiVo didn't actually make it to 6.2a, it's still running 6.2 and I've lost my network. SLicer looked like it worked. It rebooted and told me I was getting a service update.
> 
> I have a couple of thoughts:
> 1. Remove the drive and PTVNet it to get the network running again, then try the slicer again.
> 2. Get out the serial cable and see if I can get a bash.. try to mount the alternate partition and copy /lib/modules and usb.map over and see if that gets the network running.
> 
> any other suggestions?


Mike,

Before you pull your drive, I'd recommend you try the serial port if you have a cable and are comfortable with it; I replied to your post at dvrpg as well; not sure what to think, though - I have a feeling something may have barfed on you and went by undetected...


----------



## mphare

Thanks. I may give it a try.

This was the one machine out of the three that got the slices over the satellite from DTV. 
When it rebooted the first time. I got a message that a Service Upgrade (or something like that) was taking place. I don't remember this on the other two.
It also rebooted twice (I also don't remember the other two rebooting twice)

I'm thinking the thing was already half cocked to upgrade by DTV, the I came along and sliced it and it got all confused.

Since I ended up at 6.2, not 6.2a, I guessing the first reboot swapped me to the alt. partition, but didn't copy over any network stuff. Then the second reboot pushed me back to 6.2 and wiped out the network.


----------



## BTUx9

second reboot often indicates that an unhacked kernel was booted... 
when it does so, it goes through your root deleting everything that isn't supposed to be there (all files that don't pass the initrd hashes, technically). 
For a hacked drive, this can leave it in an unreliable state (depending on how it was hacked)


----------



## mphare

Unreliable in what sense?
As in don't bother trying to fix via the serial cable, just
pull the drive and re-PTVNet the thing?
or, pull the drive, InstantCake and PTVNet the thing?
or, pull the drive and throw it away?


----------



## BTUx9

mphare said:


> Unreliable in what sense?
> As in don't bother trying to fix via the serial cable, just
> pull the drive and re-PTVNet the thing?
> or, pull the drive, InstantCake and PTVNet the thing?
> or, pull the drive and throw it away?


rofl.. no, you don't have to throw out the drive.
you can always try the serial cable, but unless you've reset the password (check the serial cable entry on my wiki), the double-reboot indicates serial bash is very unlikely to be working

my "unreliable" comment just indicates that files have been deleted, and depending on the hacking method, they may be important ones... 
an emergency reinstall may be the best way to put root back to rights (see tivo diagnostics link in the wiki).


----------



## mphare

So I pulled the drive (serial cable was no help, no bash) and re-installed PTVNet.
That got the network back up.

So I uploaded the slices, dbloaded them and ran slicer again and got the same results as before. Two reboots and no network.

The difference with this box from the other is the slices were already downloaded from DTV over the Sat. From TWP, if I look at MFS/SwSystem, I see the slices. I didn't see them on the other boxes.

Could this be confusing things?
Can I remove the slices before I upload my slices to /var/packages to do the dbload?
Would that even matter?

I'm at a loss as to why I can't get this thing to slice upgrade like the others.


----------



## tivoupgrade

mphare said:


> So I pulled the drive (serial cable was no help, no bash) and re-installed PTVNet.
> That got the network back up.
> 
> So I uploaded the slices, dbloaded them and ran slicer again and got the same results as before. Two reboots and no network.
> 
> The difference with this box from the other is the slices were already downloaded from DTV over the Sat. From TWP, if I look at MFS/SwSystem, I see the slices. I didn't see them on the other boxes.
> 
> Could this be confusing things?
> Can I remove the slices before I upload my slices to /var/packages to do the dbload?
> Would that even matter?
> 
> I'm at a loss as to why I can't get this thing to slice upgrade like the others.


Seems really odd... I think something is corrupt, because going from 6.2 --> 6.2a should work fine. Have you considered trying the -d option with the slicer?

What version of PTVnet do you have?

My guess is that an error is occuring somewhere during the install; have you looked at the /install directory after the slicer install but before the reboot to see what files are in place (ie test.conf /init, etc...?)

not sure why you'd get two reboots... something is awry...


----------



## mphare

Off hand I don't know. I got it in the 2nd half of December 2006. It has a few extra NIC drivers, such as the USB200M v.2 that was supported before.

I didn't try -d, I'll try that next.
Out of the three machines, this one happens to be the one in the main family room, so it's the most obvious when I reboot it  It also has all the programs the kids watch, so I can't just swap it out. But I'll try the -d option. If it fails like before I can at least get back to 6.2+PTVNet quickly. PTVNet is a fast install.

I'll also look in /install to see what's there. I didn't look before so I can't say.

Thanks!


----------



## katiebear00

mphare said:


> Off hand I don't know. I got it in the 2nd half of December 2006. It has a few extra NIC drivers, such as the USB200M v.2 that was supported before.
> 
> I didn't try -d, I'll try that next.
> Out of the three machines, this one happens to be the one in the main family room, so it's the most obvious when I reboot it  It also has all the programs the kids watch, so I can't just swap it out. But I'll try the -d option. If it fails like before I can at least get back to 6.2+PTVNet quickly. PTVNet is a fast install.
> 
> I'll also look in /install to see what's there. I didn't look before so I can't say.
> 
> Thanks!


Check install/lib/modules to see if backported drivers were copied - you need them for your particular adapter. Also try to capture the console output with your serial cable as the system is rebooting.


----------



## tivoupgrade

mphare said:


> Off hand I don't know. I got it in the 2nd half of December 2006. It has a few extra NIC drivers, such as the USB200M v.2 that was supported before.
> 
> I didn't try -d, I'll try that next.
> Out of the three machines, this one happens to be the one in the main family room, so it's the most obvious when I reboot it  It also has all the programs the kids watch, so I can't just swap it out. But I'll try the -d option. If it fails like before I can at least get back to 6.2+PTVNet quickly. PTVNet is a fast install.
> 
> I'll also look in /install to see what's there. I didn't look before so I can't say.
> 
> Thanks!


When you do check, please post the contents of:

/install/init

and

/install/ptv_flags

as well as the directories listed in:

/install/ptvupgrade

On other note... am I to understand that even after running the slicer you are still at 6.2 and that the unit is not coming up in 6.2a AND losing the network? That seems really odd.

If you can get the unit to come up in 6.2a, even with no networking, you should still be able to run PTVnet on the drive again; even if its a slightly older version, using the "force" option at the command line will make it install (or at least it should).


----------



## mphare

Here's my theory as to why I end up at 6.2, not 6.2a:

the active partition is running 6.2
I load 6.2a into the alternate partition.

The first reboot swaps the active for alternate partitions, pointing the active to 6.2a and the alternate to 6.2.
Before I can get any control over the unit.. before it shows any programming, another reboot happens which I think is re-swapping the partition pointers, putting the active at 6.2 and the alternate back at 6.2a.

I don't know why the second reboot is happening.. maybe because the alternate partition is corrupt, or could it have anything to do with the slices that were downloaded by DTV to the unit? They are still there.

Can I remove them in any way?

I'll do the slicer thing again tonight and post the answers to the questions you asked.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## mphare

From your PTVNet recommendation, I take it there is a newer version of PTVNet than that of December 20th of last year?

I still have 1 download left on my account for PTVNet.. does that get me the latest greatest or do I just get the same version I've already downloaded?

Apparently I have 62-1.10 now.


----------



## mphare

I tried ./slicer 6.2a-01-2-301 -d



> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# ./slicer 6.2a-01-2-301 -d
> 
> The Slicer - Version 1.7
> 
> WARNING!! We are about to install 6.2a-01-2-301 software on your TiVo
> Once you start this process, there is no way to restore your
> previous software version without re-imaging. Before you begin,
> we suggest you make a backup image of your hard drive, and read
> the forums at www.tivocommunity.com and *************.com that
> pertain to The Slicer.
> 
> Hit <enter> to continue, or <cntrl-c> to exit:
> 
> Great! Here we go...
> 
> Your root filesystem partition is hda4
> Your kernel partition is hda3
> Your alternate root filesystem partition is hda7
> Your alternate kernel partition is hda6
> 
> *6.2a-01-2-301 software slices are correctly loaded and ready to install.*
> Hit <enter> to continue, or <cntrl-c> to exit:
> 
> Checking your system for required utilities...
> find is present
> wget is present
> tar is present
> 
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02#


The text in bold above bothers me. This came back way quicker than it would have if it had downloaded slices over a network.

I think it's using the slices already loaded on my box, not the ones from the network.

So, how do I get these slices off my box so I can load fresh slices?


----------



## tivoupgrade

mphare said:


> I tried ./slicer 6.2a-01-2-301 -d
> 
> The text in bold above bothers me. This came back way quicker than it would have if it had downloaded slices over a network.
> 
> I think it's using the slices already loaded on my box, not the ones from the network.
> 
> So, how do I get these slices off my box so I can load fresh slices?


I was thinking about this after signing off. Unfortunately, with the slices already loaded into the database there is not much you can do here.

Unless I'm mistaken, you still have the option of manually running ./instalSw.itcl and letting your unit update and then reapplying PTVnet, right? If so, that is one option.

Another option, and not necessarily what I'd recommend, would be to run slicer and specify a different software type - for instance,

./slicer 6.2a-01-2-151 -d

Since the 151 slices are not on your unit, the slicer will (should) download the software and load it and then continue on.

If things STILL don't work, then its probably a problem with the current installation, and not what you have loaded into the database already.

Also keep in mind that if it DOES work, you will have installe the "wrong" software which is something I'll never recommend officially. And with that said, I *think* you can then "reslice" to the correct version, but what I don't know is whether you'll be able to use -d or still have to use the 301 slices you already have loaded.

You are sort of in uncharted territory. Be careful, and I wish I could be more authorative in my response....


----------



## mphare

I boot the PTVNet CD. There is no command line. How do I 'force' the install over this lsightly newer version?


----------



## mphare

Except it doesn't matter.

I tried just using installSw.itcl and it's still rebooting twice and I'm ending up at 6.2 again (non-hacked)

? ? ?


----------



## tivoupgrade

<ctrl-c> and then "PTVnet force"

It really does sound like something is messed up on your unit. Without seeing the contents of your startup files, I can't tell why its rebooting twice, but my guess its failing to begin the "service update process" that occurs after the initial installation of 6.2a, and then reverts back to the last known good configuration which is 6.2.

Just curious... have you run diagnostics on your drive? There *could* be something wrong with it...


----------



## mphare

No, this is a drive I just got from DVRUpgrade last December. I hope it's good.
Do you have diags to run on your drives?


----------



## mphare

My though now is to get mfs_ftp working, backup all the shows to another DTiVo and re-bake the cake with PTVNet, then do the slicing. I did this on two other boxes and it ran without a hitch.


----------



## tivoupgrade

The diags for the drives we supply are available for the manufacturer's web site (they are free). I'm just mentioning that as a possibility, I don't think its a probability. If you do end up pulling the drive and putting it in your PC, that would be the time to run diags on it...


----------



## BTUx9

just a FYI, a double reboot and then booting up unhacked is a STRONG indication that an unhacked kernel is booting.


----------



## tivoupgrade

BTUx9 said:


> just a FYI, a double reboot and then booting up unhacked is a STRONG indication that an unhacked kernel is booting.


If that is the case, let's rule it out:

telnet to your box and type the following:



Code:


bootpage -p /dev/hda

Then also do a "df" and make sure that your active root lines up (ie, verify that your bootpage hasn't been swapped and for some reason you haven't defaulted back to the opposite one. Things should look like this:



Code:


root=/dev/hda7 runideturbo=false upgradesoftware=false
bash-2.02# df
Filesystem         1024-blocks  Used Available Capacity Mounted on
/dev/hda7             126911   33245    87113     28%   /
/dev/hda9             126911    9046   111312      8%   /var

(or it could say /dev/hda4 for both of them...)

Now, do this:



Code:


dd if=/dev/hda6 of=/dev/hda3

That will copy the kernel from the active kernel partition (active root - 1) to the inactive one.

Then go ahead and run slicer again. Just as another check; once you are done, hit ctrl-c and do another bootpage -p to verify that the boot partition is swapped...


----------



## mphare

Will do tonight.

Thanks!


----------



## beejpowers

BTUx9 said:


> If you're VERY careful, you can mount both the original and new drives in a PC and use dd to copy over the partitions... that should save your recordings, but if the original wasn't hacked, you'll have to rehack the new drive (zipper or whatever)


I'm game.
If i lose the recordings... no big whoop. but if I can save them, fantastico... which partitions do I dd?

If I were to guess I would say 3,4,6,7 (based on the original hack... but I would LOVE confirmation.

Thanks


----------



## BTUx9

beej said:


> I'm game.
> If i lose the recordings... no big whoop. but if I can save them, fantastico... which partitions do I dd?
> 
> If I were to guess I would say 3,4,6,7 (based on the original hack... but I would LOVE confirmation.
> 
> Thanks


to do it RIGHT, you've gotta find out what the bootpage is set to on the old drive, set it the same on the new, and copy over the pair that's needed

If there's a mismatch, a later upgrade could go awry.


----------



## dalesd

Well, my experience was not particularly good.

Long story short, I used BTUx9's diff method (no offense BTUx9, it just didn't work out for me) and then it wouldn't boot.

I futzed around for a few days as I tried to fix things. Nothing worked. Finally I bought the 6.2a image and re-imaged the drive. 

Yeah, I lost all my recordings, but at least I had a backup of my SPs and WLs. I'm sure I'll find the important shows on Demonoid.


----------



## BTUx9

dalesd said:


> Well, my experience was not particularly good.
> 
> Long story short, I used BTUx9's diff method (no offense BTUx9, it just didn't work out for me) and then it wouldn't boot.
> 
> I futzed around for a few days as I tried to fix things. Nothing worked. Finally I bought the 6.2a image and re-imaged the drive.
> 
> Yeah, I lost all my recordings, but at least I had a backup of my SPs and WLs. I'm sure I'll find the important shows on Demonoid.


a caveat: scuttlebutt is that some DRM code has been added to 6.2a... there MAY be issues creating/restoring SPs from within TWP (I just have no idea... the 6.3/8.1 issues seem to relate to a new way of designating channels, but I figure a warning is in order in case some of that code leaked over)

Update: I just created a SP, and see no extra info, so it's probably safe


----------



## dalesd

BTUx9 said:


> a caveat: scuttlebutt is that some DRM code has been added to 6.2a... there MAY be issues creating/restoring SPs from within TWP (I just have no idea... the 6.3/8.1 issues seem to relate to a new way of designating channels, but I figure a warning is in order in case some of that code leaked over)
> 
> Update: I just created a SP, and see no extra info, so it's probably safe


You may be on to something there. 
The TiVo rebooted several times and I got a bunch of errors from TWP as I tried restoring my backup.

This was with TWP 1.3.0. I upgraded that to 1.3.1 and then things seemed to work. By that time it was after 3:00am, so I just went to bed. 
I hope it's stable now.


----------



## BTUx9

dalesd said:


> You may be on to something there.
> The TiVo rebooted several times and I got a bunch of errors from TWP as I tried restoring my backup.
> 
> This was with TWP 1.3.0. I upgraded that to 1.3.1 and then things seemed to work. By that time it was after 3:00am, so I just went to bed.
> I hope it's stable now.


that's probably a separate issue... backup is a LARGE module, and can very easily cause a tivo reboot on earlier TWP versions (TWP2 doesn't have that problem)


----------



## mphare

tivoupgrade said:


> If that is the case, let's rule it out:
> 
> telnet to your box and type the following:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bootpage -p /dev/hda
> 
> Then also do a "df" and make sure that your active root lines up (ie, verify that your bootpage hasn't been swapped and for some reason you haven't defaulted back to the opposite one. Things should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> root=/dev/hda7 runideturbo=false upgradesoftware=false
> bash-2.02# df
> Filesystem         1024-blocks  Used Available Capacity Mounted on
> /dev/hda7             126911   33245    87113     28%   /
> /dev/hda9             126911    9046   111312      8%   /var
> 
> (or it could say /dev/hda4 for both of them...)
> 
> Now, do this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> dd if=/dev/hda6 of=/dev/hda3
> 
> That will copy the kernel from the active kernel partition (active root - 1) to the inactive one.
> 
> Then go ahead and run slicer again. Just as another check; once you are done, hit ctrl-c and do another bootpage -p to verify that the boot partition is swapped...


I want to be sure, my active partition is hda4, not hda7
So the dd command, if should be hda3 and of should be hda6, right?
I don't want to copy the wrong kernal to the wrong location.

And, after slicer, when I run bootpage -p /dev/hda, it should show /dev/hda7 as the active partition?


----------



## mphare

ok, after slicer, bootpage -p says root=/dev/hda7

When I dd'd the kernal from active to standby, it reported 4096 records.
When slicer copied the kernal it reported 2048 records. Is this normal?

maybe I should dd the kernal again, this time from standby to active?
dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/dev/hda6

I have not rebooted yet...

Here's a dump of the slicer operation:



> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# bootpage -p /dev/hda
> root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,9600
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# df
> Filesystem 1024-blocks Used Available Capacity Mounted on
> /dev/hda4 126911 99535 20823 83% /
> /dev/hda9 126911 24488 95870 20% /var
> bash-2.02#
> *bash-2.02# dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/dev/hda6
> 4096+0 records in
> 4096+0 records out*
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# cd /ptvupgrade/
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# cd slicer
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# ./slicer 6.2a-01-2-301
> 
> The Slicer - Version 1.7
> 
> WARNING!! We are about to install 6.2a-01-2-301 software on your TiVo
> Once you start this process, there is no way to restore your
> previous software version without re-imaging. Before you begin,
> we suggest you make a backup image of your hard drive, and read
> the forums at www.tivocommunity.com and *************.com that
> pertain to The Slicer.
> 
> Hit <enter> to continue, or <cntrl-c> to exit:
> 
> Great! Here we go...
> 
> Your root filesystem partition is hda4
> Your kernel partition is hda3
> Your alternate root filesystem partition is hda7
> Your alternate kernel partition is hda6
> 
> 6.2a-01-2-301 software slices are correctly loaded and ready to install.
> Hit <enter> to continue, or <cntrl-c> to exit:
> 
> Checking your system for required utilities...
> find is present
> wget is present
> tar is present
> sed is present
> cut is present
> All required binaries are present. Proceeding...
> 
> Editing installSw.itcl
> 
> Installing new software. This will take several minutes...
> 
> installSw.itcl ran successfully, and set up your new partitions.
> Please note the following:
> Your new root filesystem partition is 7
> Your new kernel partition is 6
> 
> Hit <enter> to continue, or <cntrl-c> to exit:
> Post-install update script, we may put something here at a later date...
> 
> *Copying your hacked kernel to the new boot partition...
> 2048+0 records in
> 2048+0 records out
> kernel copied successfully!*
> 
> Mounting your new root filesystem /dev/hda7 now...
> New filesystem mounted successfully!
> 
> Creating dummy iptables...
> 
> Do you want to copy your backported USB 2.0 drivers to your new installation? [y/n]: y
> 
> Copying drivers...
> Copying usb.map...
> 
> Copying your existing hacks to the new root partition...
> 
> Copying author file...
> Copying Tivowebplus from /ptvupgrade/tivowebplus
> Copying TivoWebPlus from /ptvupgrade/TivoWebPlus
> Copying your ptvupgrade directory
> cron installation detected in /var/spool/cron.
> Copying user definitions
> Copying the contents of /var/hack
> Copying your init directory from /init
> Copying /var/spool
> Copying /test.conf
> Copying files from /gotomydvr
> Copying all files in root non-recursively
> 
> IMPORTANT!! Please review the above list of hacks that were
> copied to your new root partition. If you have any hacks that
> were not copied, you must copy them manually to the
> corresponding location in the /install directory before rebooting
> Hit <enter> to continue:
> 6.2a-01-2-301 installation is complete!!
> 
> Hit <enter> to reboot your TiVo and start using your new software,
> or hit <cntrl-c> to exit and check things out first.
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# bootpage -p /dev/hda
> root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,9600
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02#


----------



## mphare

tivoupgrade said:


> When you do check, please post the contents of:
> 
> /install/init
> 
> and
> 
> /install/ptv_flags
> 
> as well as the directories listed in:
> 
> /install/ptvupgrade


Here's the results:



> bash-2.02# pwd
> /install
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# ls init
> 001_bash.init 011_usb.init ptv_images
> 002_62start.init ptv_flags ptv_start
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# ls ptv_flags
> ls: ptv_flags: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# cd init
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# ls ptv_flags
> CALL_OFF FTP_ON STATIC_OFF TIVOWEB_ON
> DHCP_ON NETWORK_CALL_OFF TELNET_ON USB20_ON
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# ls ptvupgrade/
> TivoWebPlus misc
> bin modules
> bufferhack slicer
> busybox superpatch
> etc tivowebplus
> lib tivowebplus-v2.0.0-070210.tar
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# pwd
> /install
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# cd lib
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# ls modules
> af_packet.o ircatch.o sg.o
> ax8817x.o ircatch_Gen04.o si9190.o
> bcm7315tty.o isofs.o sr_mod.o
> brcmdrv-7315.o kaweth.o therm.o
> brcmdrv-rb.o kfirm.o tivo_pwmdrv.o
> cdrom.o kfirm_Gen04.o tivoconfig.o
> cobra.o modemtty_Gen04.o tvinput.o
> fan.o modemtty_Series2.o tvinput_Gen04.o
> fanstub.o msdos.o tvinput_falcon.o
> fat.o oslink.o ubuddy.o
> fpga.o p80211.o usb-ohci.o
> i2c_Gen04.o pegasus.o usb-storage.o
> i2c_Series2.o prism2_usb.o usbcore.o
> ideturbo.o router.o usbnet.o
> irblast.o rtl8150.o vfat.o
> irblast_Gen04.o scsi_mod.o vnetusba.o
> ircatch-atmel.o sd_mod.o
> bash-2.02#


----------



## mphare

Haven't rebooted yet.. is there anything I should do before I try the reboot?


----------



## mphare

Well.. no suggestions, so I rebooted and I got the exact same behavior.

PTVNet Boot screen first, replaced by the stock TiVo, "Installing a Service Update" screen followed by a 2nd reboot.
Back to 6.2.. no network.


----------



## katiebear00

mphare said:


> ok, after slicer, bootpage -p says root=/dev/hda7
> 
> When I dd'd the kernal from active to standby, it reported 4096 records.
> When slicer copied the kernal it reported 2048 records. Is this normal?


The number of records doesn't matter because it depends on what you set the bs= parameter to (or if you leave it blank) when you run the dd command.


----------



## katiebear00

mphare said:


> Well.. no suggestions, so I rebooted and I got the exact same behavior.
> 
> PTVNet Boot screen first, replaced by the stock TiVo, "Installing a Service Update" screen followed by a 2nd reboot.
> Back to 6.2.. no network.


I would try tivoupgrade's suggestion above, and try a different software version (like 101) as an argument to the slicer. That would eliminate something funky with the actual slice file you have loaded. On one of my less important tivos, I've sliced back and forth from one 6.2a version to another, and they all seem to work fine on it (hdvr2).

I also suggest capturing the console output of your tivo with a serial cable, which would reveal exactly why you're getting the double reboots.


----------



## rbautch

Another strong possibility is that your wget is failing to download the slices properly. As a test, download a dummy file with the command:


Code:


wget -O /dummy.sh http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_tweak/tweak_uninstall.sh

If it fails, then you should shift your attention to resolving the network issue, or just download the slice file manually and FTP it to your tivo.


----------



## mphare

Tried that. In fact I started by downloading the same set of *.slice files I sent to the other two DSR-704s. They upgraded no problem.

But this DSR-704 already had a set of slices on it that it got off the Satellite Stream from DTV.

FTP'ing my slices or using the -d option on slicer has no affect. It determines the slices are already present and just uses them.

I can't force it to use my FTP'd or WGET'd slices.

Do you know how to remove the slices I already have dbloaded off the satellite?


----------



## rbautch

Not sure how to delete slice files (I'll check on that), but I agree with katiebear00, try a different software version. I've run most of them interchangeably on my tivo with no ill effects. Once you get it up and running, run BTUx9's script to change the sw version to the correct one. 

The reason tivo has primary and alternate partitons is a failsafe measure. If there is an unrecoverable problem with a new software version upgrade, it "runs home to mommy" so users don't get screwed on a failed upgrade. I believe your tivo is barfing for just this reason, and something's up with the slices that automatically loaded on to your tivo.


----------



## luder

I recieved my updates from D* made sure i dd partitions and cp important folders to /install new hda7. Once i felt it was finished the tivo regurgitated and can't get the darn thing pass "Powering up." I'm about fed up of the 6.2a update I think i'm going to flip it to the other hardrive and wait for my chances again


----------



## mphare

rbautch said:


> Not sure how to delete slice files (I'll check on that), but I agree with katiebear00, try a different software version. I've run most of them interchangeably on my tivo with no ill effects. Once you get it up and running, run BTUx9's script to change the sw version to the correct one.
> 
> The reason tivo has primary and alternate partitons is a failsafe measure. If there is an unrecoverable problem with a new software version upgrade, it "runs home to mommy" so users don't get screwed on a failed upgrade. I believe your tivo is barfing for just this reason, and something's up with the slices that automatically loaded on to your tivo.


Which script are you referring to?
Does it let slice to an incorrect *.151, then somehow make it to advertise the correct *.301


----------



## JWThiers

mphare said:


> Do you know how to remove the slices I already have dbloaded off the satellite?


I can't believe it I know something Russ doesn't. Of course I discovered this by accident and it is a side effect of an invalid command. When I was waiting for the slices to DL from the sat for a while I was going to try to UNZIPPER and unhack one of my tivo's to see if it made a difference in getting the DL. Anyway, I miss understood one of gunny's posts and thought I could do the installSw.itcl command using the current version instead of 6.2a. When I entered


Code:


installSw.itcl 6.2-01-2-301

not only did the command come back with an error that this was already active but it also deleted ALL the other installed versions as well.

Like I said *this is a side effect of an invalid command* (your mileage may vary), but I did not suffer any ill effects that I can tell, it just didn't do anything. So you could try to 


Code:


installSw.itcl 6.2a-01-2-xxx


----------



## mphare

I did


> installSw.itcl 6.2-01-2-301


And it did come back with SwSystem 6.2-01-2-301 is already active.
but it didn't delete anything as far as I can tell.
TWP->MFS->SwSystem still shows all the 6.2a slices as still in the system.

Thanks for trying though..


----------



## Murdock

I thought I would wait a while before upgrading to 6.2a and see how others made out before risking the loss of my recordings and Seasons Passes. It seems like alot of people are having problems upgrading with the slices. Last night I put the original unhacked 40 GB drive in one of my DVR40's and made a daily call, the unit downloaded and installed 6.2a in about 2 hours. It seems to me that if I run tweak_uninstall.sh on my zippered Tivos and then make daily calls they should also download 6.2a and I can simply rezipper the drives using the new Superpatch. Is there any reason that this would not work. I would much rather pull and rezipper my drives than mess around with slices and possibly end up having to reimage my Tivos.


----------



## mphare

I sliced two machines to 6.2a with 0 problems. I've done one twice because I upped the drive to a 250 GB. It's only this one machine that downloaded the slices from DTV that's giving me fits.

I may try to slice to a non-DSR704 slice to see if that takes.
I may just get another 250 GB DB35 and IC+PTVNet it like I did the other 2. Shouldn't have any problems.. It does sort of make the DVRUpgrade drive it would be replacing kinda worthless.


----------



## JWThiers

Murdock said:


> I thought I would wait a while before upgrading to 6.2a and see how others made out before risking the loss of my recordings and Seasons Passes. It seems like alot of people are having problems upgrading with the slices. Last night I put the original unhacked 40 GB drive in one of my DVR40's and made a daily call, the unit downloaded and installed 6.2a in about 2 hours. It seems to me that if I run tweak_uninstall.sh on my zippered Tivos and then make daily calls they should also download 6.2a and I can simply rezipper the drives using the new Superpatch. Is there any reason that this would not work. I would much rather pull and rezipper my drives than mess around with slices and possibly end up having to reimage my Tivos.


You can do it that way. to be honest I considered it because I had never done a slice upgrade before. I finally gave it a try and it wasn't bad, a few hang ups but nothing major. As usual the biggest problems seem to be with networking and drivers, but if you are careful that shouldn't be an issue. Get a serial cable just in case. There a few options on how to, the slicer is the way I went and it has been updated to, I believe, copy drivers over as well making it better than when I did it. I have FA120's so they are natively supported so it wasn't an issue with me. It was $20 well spent. There are also a few free things out there. Personally I think its a pain to pill the drive but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Murdock

I uninstalled the enhancement script and attempted to make a daily call, I get "failed while negotiating" Is the part of the Zipper that blocks calls to Tivo installed by the main zipper.sh script or is this part of the enhancement script? If this is part of the main script then that would explain why I am not able to connect.

I found the answers to all my questions here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=342738&highlight=remove+zipper

I already had the slices on my Tivos so I decided to run installsw.itcl and rezipper, worked great for me.


----------



## groupdelayed

Sbmocp said:


> While reading and following the instructions in this thread, I get the following error message from dbload:
> 
> *dbload: GZcore-89631619-2.slice
> dbload <0x30010>
> 
> while executing
> "dbload $db $file"
> <"foreach" body line 3>
> invoked from within
> "foreach file $argv {
> puts "dbload: $file"
> dbload $db $file
> }"
> <file "/busybox/dbload" line 26>*
> 
> I chmod'ded the .slice files to 755 just to make sure I'd done everything after ensuring I'd transferred everything in binary. What's going wrong?


I too am having this problem but only when I do a 
dbload swsystem-89631633-2.slice 6.2a-01-2-351

The other three prior slices dbloaded just fine. Please help!


----------



## groupdelayed

groupdelayed said:


> I too am having this problem but only when I do a
> dbload swsystem-89631633-2.slice 6.2a-01-2-351
> 
> The other three prior slices dbloaded just fine. Please help!


Nevermind. I guess it still dbloaded, even though it came back with that error. It showed up in /SwSystem and I was able to proceed with the updateactive.tcl with no problems...in order to rename the software version to 6.2a-01-2-351.


----------

